# BÂT MÍ TỦ LẠNH DI ĐỘNG GIẢI CỨU MÙA HÈ CHO CÁC MẸ SỮA



## mamachoicecskh

Đây là bộ sản phẩm tuyệt vời cho các mẹ bỉm sữa. *Balo bỉm sữa giữ nhiệt* - *Túi giữ nhiệt đá khô* đều được thiết kế gọn nhẹ, thời trang và vô cùng tiện ích. Kèm theo 1-2 viên đá khô thông minh các mẹ có thể thoải mái đưa bé ra ngoài chơi, đi tiêm, mẹ đi làm, đi công tác, đi đường xa mà vẫn đầy đủ đồ cho bé yêu.





 5 tiện ích với *Túi giữ nhiệt bình sữa Mama's Choice*

 *Túi giữ nhiệt đá khô* có 4 lớp cách nhiệt

 Đảm bảo thời gian _*giữ lạnh tốt*_: Mục đích chuyên dụng để giữ lạnh sữa mẹ với đặc điểm luôn phải để đảm bảo độ tươi mới của sữa. Khi túi giữ nhiệt dùng kèm đá khô có thể giữ lạnh lên đến 12 giờ

 *Chống thấm tốt*: Túi giữ nhiệt Mama’s Choice có thêm 1 lớp lót bằng màng nhựa PVC bên trong cùng để đảm bảo hạn chế tối đa việc đá khô dần tan thấm ướt ra bên ngoài, tránh gây bất tiện cho người sử dụng cũng như làm mốc túi.

 *Dễ vệ sinh*: Nếu bám bụi chỉ cần vệ sinh bằng cách dùng khăn ướt lau và phơi ở nơi khô thoáng.

 Kiểu dáng *nhỏ gọn, cứng cáp* để phục vụ mục đích sử dụng đa dạng (gửi đồ uống sữa chua, sữa hạt, nước hoa quả… và đồ ăn dặm tới lớp cho bé)





 5 tiện ích với *Balo bỉm sữa giữ nhiệt Mama's Choice*

 Thiết kế *nhỏ gọn, không to nặng, cồng kềnh* như các loại Balo bỉm sữa sẵn có trên thị trường. Thiết kế màu xanh bò thời trang dễ phối cùng quần áo của các mẹ.

 Balo bỉm sữa chia *2 ngăn lớn và 4 ngăn nhỏ* tách biệt, giúp mẹ dễ dàng đựng đồ và tìm đồ cho bé 1 cách nhanh và tiện nhất.

 Có thể sử dụng được như balo *trẻ trung năng động* hoặc túi xách thời trang.

 Lớp *cách nhiệt và chống thấm dày dặn,* đảm bảo khi giữ lạnh không bị thấm nước ra ngoài.

 Miếng đệm lót phía sau balo giúp *bảo vệ cột sống* của người sử dụng





 *Đá khô giữ lạnh Mama's Choice* - Ngôi sao sáng giữ nhiệt cho mùa hè đổ lửa

 *Cách dùng*: cho đá khô vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh trong khoảng thời gian 6 – 8 tiếng trước khi sử dụng. Khi cần dùng, lấy đá khô để vào túi/ balo giữ nhiệt, đặt bình sữa (hoặc đồ cần giữ lạnh) quanh đá khô.

 *Thời gian giữ lạnh*: lên đến 14 tiếng (tùy thuộc loại túi giữ nhiệt và nhiệt độ bên ngoài)

 *Đá khô* có độ bền cao: dùng 4 – 5 năm không hư hại trừ trường hợp tác động lực mạnh làm méo, bẹp, rơi vỡ…

Bộ sản phẩm *bảo quản sữa mẹ* rất thích hợp cho mẹ khi đi làm đấy, các mẹ còn chần chừ gì mà chưa mua ngay “tủ lạnh di động” về nhỉ?


----------



## Thanh Tâm Nguyễn

Có tủ lạnh di động như thế này tiện quá! Nếu đi đâu xa vẫn có thể mang sữa cho con yêu.


----------

